

Game versus App? - TheUmair

Assuming one wants to quit his job and wants to delve into the realm of development on his own to survive, where he should focus? Game or App? What people mostly want? What's the big market?
======
shawnwall
I think it takes a bit more deep analysis of what your skills & qualifications
are along with what ideas you would have for either an app or game. Are you
already an iOS dev?

~~~
TheUmair
Yes I am already a iOS developer. I have developed many iOS and Android apps
for others.

